# DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2012)

*DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

*DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Habe auch schnell mal getestet, bei mir ist alles OK. 
Dauert nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde.


----------



## Bennz (11. Januar 2012)

*DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

unbemerkt? aber nen antiviren programm aufn rechner haun weil es ne seite sagt 

jeder mitn bisl erbsenbrain.exe installd nicht einfach was.



> Anscheinend sollen viele Rechner mit einer Anti-Viren-Software infiziert sein, welche den
> Benutzer bei Aufruf von populären Internetseiten auf gefälschte Seiten lotst.



 oder soll das heissen das nutzer mit ner Antivieren Software das  problem haben? aber wenn es so ist und es ist schon 2 monate alt, wo  sind die angepassten signaturen für die AV Software?                         

ps: dp


----------



## HanZ4000 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Habe auch schnell mal getestet, bei mir ist alles OK.
> Dauert nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde.


----------



## mushroom900 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass nach jedem Besucher jemand sich die Hände reibt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



mushroom900 schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass nach jedem Besucher jemand sich die Hände reibt


 Ja und Elvis lebt


----------



## sebbelzsch (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Was mir spontan zu diesem Thema einfällt: Der "DNS-Changer" geht, der Bundestrojaner kommt .


----------



## Plinius (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

was mir an info fehlt ist, ob produkte wie AVira, GData, McAfee oder Norton ebenfalls das Problem entdecken und beheben können...


----------



## inzpekta (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Plinius schrieb:


> was mir an info fehlt ist, ob produkte wie AVira, GData, McAfee oder Norton ebenfalls das Problem entdecken und beheben können...



Würd mich auch interessieren!
Sollten sie jedenfalls bald was dran machen wenn es nicht so ist.


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Plinius schrieb:


> was mir an info fehlt ist, ob produkte wie AVira, GData, McAfee oder Norton ebenfalls das Problem entdecken und beheben können...


 Zumindest lässt sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass Produkte wie Ubuntu, Debian, Mint, SUSE und Gentoo das Problem verhindern können. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Jimini schrieb:


> Zumindest lässt sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass Produkte wie Ubuntu, Debian, Mint, SUSE und Gentoo das Problem verhindern können.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Warum ?
Die sind doch auch nicht gegen Schadsoftware immun.


----------



## Bennz (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Warum ?
> Die sind doch auch nicht gegen Schadsoftware immun.


 
wird wohl ne .exe sein


----------



## Jimini (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Warum ?
> Die sind doch auch nicht gegen Schadsoftware immun.


 Ja, natürlich nicht - war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich wollte hier jetzt jedenfalls kein "Ätsch Windows ist unsicher"-Posting vom Stapel lassen. Mea culpa!

MfG Jimini


----------



## black_porkfire (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Ich bin sauber


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Habe mal ein Bild gemacht wie das dann aussehen sollte wenn alles OK ist :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

anklicken zum vergrößern 
Man muss nur den Link anklicken, das wars auch schon.


----------



## Memphis_83 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

hab ich auch schon getestet, unser firmennetzwerk ist save


----------



## Gamer1970 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Hehe ist ja witzig, wenn ich den Link anklicke, komm ich immer auf ne komische russische Seite. Jetzt lädt der irgendwas runter, ich werd mich wieder melden wenn der DownloaÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÖÄÄÄÄÄÄÖÄÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÄÖÄÖÄ

Ä

ÖÄÖ

######

(Nein, ist natürlich alles in Ordnung hier. xD)


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Habs jetzt auch mal geprüft. Kann aber nicht festellen das da wirklich was geprüft wird, innerhalb einer Nanosekunde stand da das alles in Ordnung sei.


----------



## Plinius (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

ich check aber nicht ganz wie die webseite das überprüfen will...
die entwickler vom dns-changer könnten doch einfach die seite nachbauen und auf ihre eigene version umleiten und so denkt jeder es ist alles in ordnung

ich würde gerne wissen ob virenscanner das problem erkennen und beheben können!


----------



## Amigo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



> Die Webseite wird gemeinsam von der Deutschen Telekom, dem BSI und dem Bundeskriminalamt zur Verfügung gestellt.



Much fun!


----------



## Jackhammer (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

genau! so kommt der Bundestojaner auf die Rechner


----------



## insekt (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Es geht darum, dass diese DNS Server inzwischen vom FBI unter Kontrolle gebracht wurden aber nicht abgeschaltet werden können weil die ganzen von dem Rootkit (deswegen auch nur schwer von AV-Programmen zu finden) infizierten Rechner dann das Internet nicht mehr vernünftig nutzen können. Wenn man die Domain dns-ok.de besucht und diese über den FBI-DNS-Server aufgelöst wird (weil man sich das Rootkit eingefangen hat) dann wird man auf die IP weitergeleitet wo der Warnhinweis angezeigt wird. Bei allen anderen DNS-Servern wird man auf die "Alles okay"-Seite weitergeleitet.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Jackhammer schrieb:


> genau! so kommt der Bundestojaner auf die Rechner



Supi! Nix wie hin, den will ich schon lange!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Ich verstehe ehrlich nicht warum hier so viele Witze machen, es wird etwas angeboten das der eigenen Sicherheit dient.
Hier wird die ganze Sache unwissend schlecht geredet weil es nichts kostet und es nicht jeden Tag vorkommt das man mit etwas positiven überrascht wird von diesen Organisationen.


> In Deutschland sind nach Angaben der amerikanischen Bundespolizei FBI derzeit bis zu 33.000 Computer täglich betroffen.


Na dann wünsche ich euch Skeptikern viel Glück  Das meine ich ernst !


----------



## MG42 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Ist das auch wieder so ein Käs, der die Host Datei verändert, wenn man selbst als Admin (Kontotyp) angemeldet ist?


----------



## BikeRider (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Bei mir ist alles OK  War nicht anders zu erwarten.


----------



## Alte-Schule (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Naja Leute kauft euch mal den Roman "1984". Der Computer ist so Böse!!!


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Habs grad mal mit den Firmen PC getestet. Alles i.o. was zu erwarten war!! (Vista Enterpr.) 
Später schau ich zu Hause mal. Und seit nicht immer so skeptisch wenns mal um Sicherheit geht. 
Was soll den passieren was man nicht wider gelöst bekommt, sind doch so viele Profis hier !!!

mfg


----------



## alm0st (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



Jackhammer schrieb:


> genau! so kommt der Bundestojaner auf die Rechner


 
Achso, grün steht dann also für "Installation erfolgreich abgeschlossen" - verstehe 

Tja, und was macht nun ein ahnungsloser bei dem die Website rot anzeigt? Im Worst Case fliegt der Rechner hochkant ausm Fenster oder was?


----------



## CryxDX2 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Bei mir sagt er nicht ok. Bei mir kommt ein fehler wenn ich die Seite öffnen will. liegt aber daran das ich ein TOR netzwerk nutze.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

mal ganz erlich  ich werd nen scheiss machen  wenn die kiste nichtmehr will (DNS streikt), wird Formatiert und komplett neu installiert  

 ich brauche und will auch keine hilfe von BSI


----------



## CryxDX2 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

BSI= "Behörden sind Inkompetent"


----------



## Glan (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Wer garantiert mor dass nach der überprüfung
A: der changer weg ist
B: kein Bundestrojaner drauf ist

Die regierung hat schon oft genug das vertrauen der bürger missbraucht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



> Wer garantiert mor dass nach der überprüfung
> A: der changer weg ist


Das soll nur aufzeigen ob du den hast oder nicht.


> B: kein Bundestrojaner drauf ist


Ja genau, und Elvis lebt 


> Die regierung hat schon oft genug das vertrauen der bürger missbraucht.


Na dann brauchen wir doch nicht mehr weiter diskutieren....

Nachtrag : 
Lies dir mal das durch : https://www.botfrei.de/


----------



## Festplatte (12. Januar 2012)

Bei mir ist alles O.K.!


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

*Ihre DNS Konfiguration ist korrekt.*



[der Bundestrojaner wurde installiert]


----------



## ShiningDragon (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Der Test ist genauso sinnvoll, wie ein Sack voller Läuse.

Habt ihr überhaupt eine Idee, wie dieser "Test" funktioniert?  Die Webseite überprüft einzig und allein über welchen DNS man auf die Seite zugreift.
Ist es der DNS des FBI oder ein nicht zu ermittelnder (z.B. bei PROXY/TOR etc.), dann schrillen die Alarmglocken.  Ist es ein anderer DNS, ist alles ok.
Er würde also auch OK schreien, wenn ihr über einen fragwürdigen DNS eines anderen Kriminellen darauf zugreifen würdet, der noch nicht bekannt und registriert ist.
Fazit:  SINNFREI

Meidet Web 2.0, Peer to Peer Tauschbörsen, "h4ck0R" Webseiten und die dollen Keygens von youtube, dann werdet ihr auch keine Probleme mit Schädlingen haben.  Achja, und keine Software macht euren PC schneller (auch wenn die Ads das gerne behaupten), ebenso wenig will euch "Geile Schickse 18" für ein nettes Schäferstündchen treffen.

Als krönenden Abschluss hätte ich da noch auszugsweise den Haftungsausschluss der Deutschen Telekom AG in Sachen dns-ok.de:
Die Deutsche Telekom AG übernimmt keine Garantie dafür, dass die auf dieser Website bereitgestellten Informationen vollständig, richtig und in jedem Fall aktuell sind. Dies gilt auch für alle Webseiten, auf die durch einen Link verwiesen wird.
(...)
Die Deutsche Telekom AG behält sich das Recht vor, ohne vorherige Ankündigung Änderungen oder Ergänzungen der bereitgestellten Informationen vorzunehmen oder diese zu entfernen.
(...)
Auf keinen Fall haftet die Deutsche Telekom für Schäden, die durch fehlende Nutzungsmöglichkeiten oder Datenverluste im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung von Dokumenten oder Informationen bzw. der Erbringung von Dienstleistungen entstehen, die auf dieser Website zugänglich sind.
(...)
Abgesehen von vergangenheitsbezogenen Angaben sind die auf dieser Website einzusehenden Unterlagen und Dokumente so genannte "Forward-Looking Statements" (Aussagen auf der Grundlage von Erwartungen) *im Sinne des amerikanischen Wertpapierrechts*.
Quelle

Kein weiterer Kommentar zu diesem Schwachsinn des BSI, des BKA und den Magenta Honks.


----------



## Medcha (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Leute, denkt mal bitte nach bevor ihr postet. Diese DNS Seite ist doch nicht für Euch gedacht. Die meisten User hier im Forum haben doch ganz andere Kenntnisse und Möglichkeiten mit dieser Sache umzugehen. Aber der normale PC-User eben und genau für diese Leute, die Masse, ist diese Seite eingerichtet worden. Und am Ende wird der Großteil entdeckt, ist doch gut. Ich brauch auch keine Fußgängerampel bei Ein- oder Zweispurigen Straßen, aber Behinderte, Alte, Verletzte oder Kinder. Die machen also Sinn, nur nicht so sehr für mich. Aber die Welt dreht sich auch nicht um mich.


----------



## ShiningDragon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Aber gerne denken wir doch nach:
Die amerikanische Bundespolizei (FBI) hat im NOVEMBER 2011 (zur Erinnerung, wir haben JANUAR 2012) ein Botnetz, u.A. mit manipulierten DN Servern ausgehoben.
Doch anstatt diese "manipulierten" DN Server dahingehend zu konfigurieren, dass Zugreifer auf eine Art "Warn- und Hinweisseite" weitergeleitet würden (damit haben sie in anderen Fällen ja auch kein Problem, ebenso Deutschland mit seinen lächerlichen "STOPP-Schildern"), die ob des Zustandes hinweisen würden, dass die Leute "falsche" DN Server nutzen würden, wird erstmal gar nichts getan.
Und 2 Monate später kommt dann die Panikmache auf BILD Niveau im Namen des BKA, welcher sich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten nicht nur lächerlich gemacht, sondern auch Entscheidungen des BVerFG mit Füßen getreten hat.

Da ist etwas überhaupt nicht sauber.  Also denkt doch mal nach ...


----------



## insekt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Ich seh schon ShiningDragon du hast die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen...
Im übrigen steht das S in DNS nicht für Server, also kannst du den "DN Server" stecken lassen.

Du hast die Funktionsweise des Tests in deinem ersten Beitrag sehr anschaulich dargelegt, aber warum der Test deswegen "genauso sinnvoll, wie ein Sack voll Läuse" ist erschließt sich mir nicht. Der Test ist dazu da um zu gucken ob die DNS Konfiguration durch dieses eine spezielle Rootkit so verändert wurde, dass DNS Anfragen von dem vom FBI beschlagnahmten Server verarbeitet werden. Mehr nicht. Und diese Funktion erfüllt der Test. Fazit: Sinnvoll.


----------



## ShiningDragon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Ja, die scheine ich in der Tat mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.  Zumindest hinterfrage ich Begebenheiten kritisch und hebe Unstimmigkeiten hervor.
Des Weiteren kannst Du es Dir sparen mich bezüglich der ausgeschriebenen Definition des DNS zu diffarmieren; es ist von DN Servern die Rede.  Natürlich hätte ich auch DNS Server schreiben können, doch klingt es erstens dämlich und zweitens ändert es nichts am Technischen, zumal auch die Medien von "Servern" sprechen.

Weshalb der Test sinnfrei ist, habe ich in meinem zweiten Beitrag anschaulich dargestellt.  2 Monate zu spät und von der falschen Seite initiiert.  Das FBI hat doch "angeblich" die DN*S* Server (extra für Dich) "bereinigt", damit die armen Betroffenen ohne Zwischenfälle (und insbesondere ohne Hinweis!) weitersurfen könnten.
Eine Vorschaltseite mit Hinweis wäre die einzig logische Vorgehensweise gewesen, wenn man tatsächlich das Interesse der Betroffenen im Vordergrund gehabt hätte.
Haben sie allerdings nicht getan.  Betrachtet man dazu noch den Haftungsausschluss der Telekom zu dieser merkwürdigen "Testseite", darf man sich durchaus Fragen stellen.

Im Übrigen war ich bereits so frei den BSI bereits vorgestern um Stellungnahme zu bitten, was genau beim Aufruf dieser Seite geschieht, protokolliert oder initiiert wird.  Eine Antwort habe ich selbstverständlich noch immer nicht erhalten.

Ferner ist der Hinweis darauf, das ach so viele Menschen ab März ohne Internet sein könnten schlichtweg Unsinn.  Das würde voraussetzen, dass diese Nutzer keinen Router besitzen würden.  Die Zahl der Internetnutzer ohne Router ist zunehmend sinkend (in praktisch jedem DSL Tarif bekommt man so ein Mistding hinterhergeworfen) und ein Router lässt sich mind. 2 DNS in der Regel vom Provider automatisch zuweisen.

Natürlich kann man auch an einem daran angeschlossenen PC den DN*S* Server manipulieren, doch fällt dieses dem Anwender mit durchschnittlichen Kenntnissen auf, weil der Aufruf von Webseiten träger und verzögerter von statten ginge.  Und spätestens wenn dieser "manipulierte" Eintrag nicht länger existent würde, käme ein Fallback auf den im Router hinterlegten DNS in Frage.  Funktioniert nicht?  Dann hätte man auch keine Onlineverbindung am PC.

Für mich ist der gesamte Akt entweder nur eine Farce oder ein Ablenkungsmanöver, aber keinesfalls sinnig.

Mit böser Energie könnte man auch schlichtweg unterstellen, dass man versucht herauszufinden wie dämlich Leute sind um auf einen Link zu klicken um ihnen via Scripting Teile einer Software unterzujubeln, die eigenständig etwas nachlädt.  Man steht ja neuerdings so auf Überwachung in diesem Land ... ach sorry, "ich hab' ja nix zu verbergen!".  ^^


----------



## insekt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Wer eine Verschwörung sehen will der wird sie auch sehen. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Verschwörungstheorie geboren ist, wird jedes Gegenargument in die Verschwörung verwoben und alle stecken in der Verschwörung mit drin: FBI, Telekom, BSI, CCC, Monsanto, NASA, Apple und Nordkorea haben sich alle gegen dich verschworen. Aber nicht mit dir, du bist schlau, du bist clever, dich werden sie nicht kriegen. Niemals nicht.


----------



## MonKAY (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Eigentlich ist von DNS Servern die Rede (Domain Name System Server), denn auch wenn man von einem Server spricht so läuft auf diesem Server das DNS.

Andererseits wäre die Lösung mit der vorgeschalteten Seite wirklich sauberer gewesen.


----------



## ShiningDragon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



insekt schrieb:


> Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Verschwörungstheorie geboren ist, wird jedes Gegenargument in die Verschwörung verwoben und alle stecken in der Verschwörung mit drin: FBI, Telekom, BSI, CCC, Monsanto, NASA, Apple und Nordkorea haben sich alle gegen dich verschworen.


Nanana.  Du liest vermutlich zuviel schlechte Comics.  Es gibt die Verschwörungsfanatiker und es gibt Fakten.  Nebenbei könnte man ja auch anmerken, dass deutsche Politiker seit dem 01.01.2012 höhere Diäten kassieren und keine 10 Tage später eine weitere Erhöhung beraten.  Wie passend dann doch dieser Unsinn mit der DNS Überprüfung ist ... so wird man nicht zur Zielscheibe, weil man ja so brav ablenken kann.  


insekt schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit dir, du bist schlau, du bist clever, dich werden sie nicht kriegen. Niemals nicht.


Sag' niemals nie, aber ich gebe mir zumindest mehr Mühe als einige Andere, mich nicht für dumm verkaufen zu lassen.
Ansonsten ... hast Du vielleicht auch etwas Gehaltvolles beizutragen, oder liegt Dein Anliegen darin begründet, gehaltlose Kommentare vom Stapel zu lassen?


MonKAY schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist von DNS Servern die Rede (Domain Name System Server), denn auch wenn man von einem Server spricht so läuft auf diesem Server das DNS.


Sprich das mal laut aus, dann weisst Du warum ich das gekürzt habe.


----------



## insekt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Es ist einfach sinnlos mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der lieber versucht zu beweisen, dass das Zebra angemalt wurde anstatt zu akzeptieren, dass es einfach nur ein Pferd ist. (Frei nach Dr. Cox)

Ich meine ist es wirklich so unwahrscheinlich, dass sich da ein paar Leute Gedanken gemacht haben wie das Problem zu lösen ist, mehrere Optionen in Erwägung gezogen, anschließend eine begründete Auswahl getroffen und letztendlich den Job erledigt haben für den sie bezahlt werden? Ist das wirklich so unglaubhaft, dass dieses Thema nicht von den obersten Oberchefs der obersten Oberbehörden mit Verknüpfungen zu CIA, NSA, BND und Al-Qaida behandelt wird, sondern von Menschen wie dir und mir die ihre Brötchen damit verdienen?


----------



## -MIRROR- (13. Januar 2012)

Also antivir sagt mir ja dass sie uns jetzt schützen, man muss also nicht die Seite emhr besuchen in beider Hinsicht bin ich aber nicht infiziert. Sind schon die entsprechenden Seiten bekannt, die zur infizierung benutzt wurden oder so


----------



## ShiningDragon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



insekt schrieb:


> Ich meine ist es wirklich so unwahrscheinlich, dass sich da ein paar Leute Gedanken gemacht haben wie das Problem zu lösen ist(...)


Ein de facto nicht vorhandenes Problem, welches medial zu einem Problem gemacht worden ist.  Begründung siehe weiter oben.


insekt schrieb:


> (...)mehrere Optionen in Erwägung gezogen(...)


Da das Windows XP Hintertürchen für die NSA aufgeflogen ist und der Bundestrojaner auch, dem CCC sei Dank, aufgeflogen ist, muss man Alternativen suchen.  Das ist richtig.


insekt schrieb:


> (...)letztendlich den Job erledigt haben für den sie bezahlt werden?


War es nicht medial ausreichend vertreten, wofür u.A. das BKA zahlt?


insekt schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so unglaubhaft(...)


Da selbst staatliche Einrichtungen Entscheidungen des BVerFG mit Füssen treten:  Eindeutig ja!


----------



## insekt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Wie du sagst: "[...]dem CCC sei Dank, aufgeflogen ist[...]"

Bei einer solch öffentlichwirksamen Aktion mit so vielen kruden Theorien dahinter, war der CCC sicher direkt an Ort und Stelle um sich der Sache anzunehmen. Bislang liefert mir die Suche nach dns-ok.de und ccc keine Treffer.
Gerade das die Sache so in die Öffentlichkeit ging, was ja auch so beabsichtigt ist, zeigt doch einen Vertrauensvorschuss durch die Behörden, da jedermann die Auswirkungen der Seite nachprüfen kann.

Hollywood macht uns vor, dass unser Leben voll ist mit Verschwörung und Action, aber so funktioniert die Realität nicht. Die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung ist meistens (nicht immer) auch die richtige.


----------



## ShiningDragon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Mir macht es eher Sorgen, dass vom CCC noch nichts zum Thema erschienen ist.  Dieser Staat hat sein Ansehen und seine Vertrauenswürdigkeit vollends verspielt.  Ich traue den Volksvertretern nicht weiter, als ich Dumbo werfen kann.
Anscheinend gibt es wohl doch einige Zweifler:  Angst vor einem Staatstrojaner: Internetnutzer trauen dns-ok.de nicht - Internet - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Beeindruckend auch hier, dass das BSI lediglich Wischiwaschi formuliert und nicht konkret die Vorgehensweise erläutert.



insekt schrieb:


> Hollywood macht uns vor, dass unser Leben voll ist mit Verschwörung und Action, aber so funktioniert die Realität nicht.


Und genau hier liegst Du falsch.  Die Realität (ich verweise mal oberflächlich auf Wikileaks), Spendenaffairen der CDU/CSU, Kreditaffären beim Bundespräsidenten der sich alles andere als mit Ruhm bekleckert, Amtserschleichung bei Politikern durch nicht verdiente Titel, der stillschweigende Verkauf Deutscher Kampfpanzer nach Saudi Arabien um Zivilisten zu plätten (was Frau Merkel natürlich gar nicht öffentlich diskutieren wollte) und und und und ... wenn man mal anfinge alle Ungereimtheiten unserer ungeschätzten Volksvertreter chronologisch aufzulisten, hättest Du Stoff für hunderte, wenn nicht sogar tausende von "Action Filmen" aus Hollywood.



insekt schrieb:


> Die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung ist meistens (nicht immer) auch die richtige.


Man kann es sich natürlich auch einfach machen und schlichtweg die Augen vor Tatsachen verschliessen.  In meinem nächsten Leben versuche ich auch mal so herrlich naiv zu werden.  Damit lebt es sich sicherlich ganz ungeniert.


----------



## insekt (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*

Leb du weiter in deiner Hollywoodwelt und ich leb weiter in meiner Blümchenwelt. Am Ende sind wir beide tot.


----------



## ShiningDragon (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: DNS-Changer: BSI empfiehlt Überprüfung von PC auf Schadsoftware*



insekt schrieb:


> Am Ende sind wir beide tot.


Wohl wahr, wohl wahr ... nicht wirklich schön, aber unumgänglich.

Und damit dieser Beitrag nicht nach "letztes Wort haben müssen" aussieht und auch was Konstruktives vorhanden ist, empfehle ich jedem potentiell Betroffenen sich eher selbständig an eine Kontrolle, Korrektur und ggf. Ersatz durch einen nicht zensierten DN*S* Server zu wagen: http://www.ccc.de/de/censorship/dns-howto/

Unglücklicherweise wird seit geraumer Zeit ja auch bei deutschen Internetprovidern DNS-seitig zensiert, was Zensursula hergibt.


----------

